# List of Nominal Sizes Needed for Blanks.



## ripjack13

This is a list of _*minimum size requirements*_ to make the following items....

*If you have a suggestion for the list, please post your idea in the topic linked below....*

http://woodbarter.com/threads/list-of-nominal-sizes-needed-for-blanks.9499/


~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*Duck Calls*
1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 5-1/4"

*Turkey Pot Calls*
1" x 4" x 4"

*Turkey Trumpet Calls*
1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 7"

*Paddle Style Calls*
2" x 2" x 14"

*Fly Rod Reel Seat Inserts*
1" X 1" X 4"


~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*Vases*
4" x 4" x 6"

*Bowls*
6" x 6"x 2"

*Pens*
3/4" x 3/4" x 6"
3/4" x 3/4" x 8" for double closed-end pens
3/4" x 3/4" x 10" for full custom pens ("kitless")
(However, anything over 2-1/4" long would be useable, most 2 piece kits are roughly 2" long tubes and some single tube kits are 3" long. Also, shorter than 2" can be quite useful to people building segmented blanks.)

*Bottle Stoppers*
1-1/2" x 1-1/2" x 2"

*Coffee Scoops*
1" x 1" x 6"

*Ice Cream Scoops*
1-1/2" x 6"

*Hair Sticks*
1" x 1" x 5"-10"


~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*Standard Size Pepper Mill Blank*
3" x 3" x 12"

*Standard Size Salt Mill Blank*
3" x 3" x 6"+

*Standard Size Salt Shaker Blank*
3" x 3" x 6"+

*Minimum Size Salt Shaker Blank*
2.0 x 2.0 x 4

*Salt and Pepper Mills*
2-3/4" x 2-3/4" x 6"

***Important Info**
**Pepper Mills do have a standard size that differs from the minimum size whereas many other blanks do not.*

~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*1911 Grip Scales*
3/8" x 1-3/4" x 5" or blocks size 1" x 1-3/4" x 5"

*Single Action Revolver Scales*
1/2" x 2-1/4" x 5" or blocks size 1-1/4" x 2-1/4" x 5"

*Knife Scales*
3/8" x 1-5/8" x 5- 1/2"
or blocks size 1" x 1-5/8" x 5-1/2"

*Hidden Tang Knife Block*
1-1/2" x 1-5/8" x 5"

*Shotgun or Rifle 2-Piece Block*
16 - 21" length
6 - 7-3/4" height at the butt end
3" height at the muzzle end
*2-1/2" - 3" thick
forend piece measures 14" x 2-1/2" x 2-1/2"

*Shotgun or Rifle 1 Piece Block*
28 - 41" length
5-1/2 - 7-3/4" height at the butt end
3" height at the muzzle end
*2-1/2" - 3" thick (_Minimum thickness is 2-1/2" and thicker than 3 if cheek rests are to be carved.)_

*Slingshot Palm Swell Block*
3/8" x 1-1/2" x 4"


~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*Classical Guitar Back*
22" x 8" x 3/8" (x2 and book-matched)

*Classical Guitar Sides*
32" x 4" x 3/8" (x2 and quarter sawn)

*Electric Tops*
22" x 8" x 1/4" (x2 and book-matched)
22" x 8" x 5/8" (x2 and book-matched)

*Archtop Guitar Back*
23" x 8" x 1-1/4" (x2 and book-matched)

*Archtop Guitar Sides*
Same as classical guitar sides

*Guitar Neck*
35" x 3 "x 1" (quarter sawn is best, but not absolute)


~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*Standard Size Dominoes*
1/2" x 1-1/4" x 2-1/4"

*Standard Cribbage Board*
10-17" x 5" x 3/4"
(There really isn't a single standard template, if you're using 1/8" pegs, the width can't get much smaller than 4-1/2" or the pegs get too close together.)


~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*Spokeshave Blank for Hock blades*
1" x 1-1/4" x 11"

*Spokeshave Blank for Large Veritas blades*
7/8" x 1-1/2" x 11"

*Spokeshave Blank for Small Veritas blades*
3/4" x 1-1/8" x 10"

~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~x~


*Vape MOD box*
2" x 1- 1/4"- 2" x 4"

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 7 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 7


----------

